# To Fan or Not to Fan Which One ??



## Chiefbuzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Howdy all you Chicken Knowledgeable Folks,

In the process of establishing our new chicken Coop I have discovered a concern and that has to do with air circulation and what I can use to do so.

After looking over some really great inDUSTrial fans....well they were great but they cost more than....well a lot and I'm not sure if a 1000 cfm's or gpm's or something with a 's at the end of it that would move air or circulate all the bad stuff out but may blow all my chickens out of the Coop as well. 

I also spent more than what I can pay for any of those inDUSTrail fans any way on my last tractor repair or my budget for the last 5 years. 

Do you all have any suggestions on what I can use safely and that would move air for a 8' X 12' Coop with 24 chickens unless a Fisher Cat has had a chicken dinner. 

Now I might be willing to swap ideals, right now I'm working on a self cleaning chicken Coop, kinda like a Cat litter box that removes all the stuff....you know stuck on my shoe EWW!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

If its inclosed coop I have personally used a cheap box fan from Walmart and it moved the air just fine. I mounted if on the wall pointing out with a small piece of metal to protect from rain. It will only last a year or so but they are only around 20 dollars so once a year isn't that bad. I had it running constantly.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a roof vent fan for circulation ... It works well for us.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea Sundancer, that's an even better idea. Suck the heat out.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It depends on the heat and placement of the coop I guess. I have two little windows covered with chicken wire for ventilation. You can get a passive air flow with a vent at the highest point on the coolest side and a vent at the lowest point on the warmest side. Be sure they have a good netting cover to prevent mice from seeing a "Welcome" sign!

Hubbie is an Air Flow Technician, HVAC guy.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

They have metal ventilation fans at Loew's and Home depot for like $15 I was impressed with the price since things are expensive in chicken land. Plan to get one for next phase of coop building. I also looked at windows, too. Amazon had the best deals on windows.


----------



## sittingbournechickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Bathroom extractor fans are great just cut the round hole and fit it you can get the window kit that goes on the outside part which keeps rain out about £10 for fan and £10 for window kit from toolstation uk


----------



## chkntrktr (Jul 7, 2012)

I was thinking about a solar powered vent fan. Northern Tool has one for around $40-50. Maybo someone has some experience with one.


----------

